# Model options?



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Would just like to pick the brains of the experts , even with the drawbacks of the new Gaggia Classic is it still a better option than say a second hand Evolution or Baby? which don't seem to have the premium that a used Classic has on the Bay .


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Probably a better bet would be the Kitchen Aid machine instead of a new Classic or used Baby.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The only sensible machine that you should be considering from the Gaggia consumer range of machines is the Classic. Other models are a compromise in many ways, and won't be as good.

With the 2015 Classic, the compromises (sorry "improvements" <cough>) from the other models have been carried forward into the new Classic - removing some of the features and components of the Classic that made it such a good starter machine for 'proper' espresso making.</cough>

The pre-2015 Classic's are maintaining a good price point for a reason... so you COULD buy something else (a 2015 or a Baby, etc.) but nothing will be as good as a pre-2015 Classic (no 3 port solenoid valve on any machine now, for example) and you'll be wishing you'd bought a proper Classic (ideally Pre-Philips with the larger solenoid valve).


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Kyle548 said:


> Probably a better bet would be the Kitchen Aid machine instead of a new Classic or used Baby.


Agreed - the Kitchen Aid machines are 'improved' Classics - with two boilers (one for brew, one for steam) - and are a better option, but are usually more expensive again.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Agreed - the Kitchen Aid machines are 'improved' Classics - with two boilers (one for brew, one for steam) - and are a better option, but are usually more expensive again.


I'm not sure if they use all the same classic components- but from what I have heard they are basically DB classics.

The steam boiler is apparently the same size, so you won't get any more steam- just faster steam.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

FYI - Gaggia Baby models are pretty much internally identical to the Classic.

I have a Gaggia Baby for sale which has the same solenoid valve with a different type of OPV. It's fully adjustable though, like the Classic.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies , so the the Baby and possibly the Evolution are identical internally to the old Classic that is so respected on this forum? reason for asking is my wife is not all that bothered about coffee but i love a good cup and if i spend or waste money on something that i haven't got the answers for i'll never hear the last of it .


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

The evolution doesn't have an adjustable OPV or solenoid from memory!

FYI - this is the Gaggia Baby model which I have for sale as well as the Classic:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23463-Gaggia-Baby-Boxed-New-Silvia-Steam-Wand-OPV-mod-New-Seals-amp-Freshly-Decaled


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^ I'm with MartinB on this.... Baby is almost the same as a Classic (Martin's sounds pretty much identical internally). I would doubt whether a 2015 model Baby or Classic or any other consumer model has either an adjustable OPV or 3-port solenoid valve today - so I'd ignore current new models if I were you.

The Evolution is somewhat lacking, in OPV and solenoid valve.

Generally it seems that the older Gaggias are often better than the newer ones (cost cutting, etc.)... and whilst the Baby Twin may seem like a good idea, it uses a thermoblock for steam which is prone to scale blockages. (The Kitchen Aid uses a separate boiler, similar to the main brew boiler, for steam - and is better).

Martin's machine at £90 seems like a good deal, as you'd have to be very lucky to get a Classic for that price, and even then it'd be an eBay gamble and possibly completely neglected and filthy,


----------

